# All Hi-Rez Design Visual FX DVDs and Downloads on sale @ MonsterGuts.com



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Greetings fellow Monsters!

We just wanted to let you know we've just added the entire Hi-Rez Designs Visual FX product line to our online store in DVD, HD, and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD formats!

These spectacular, Hollywood-Quality Special Visual-FX products will absolutely take your haunt to the next level and scare / shock your guests!

To celebrate adding all of these great titles to our website, we wanted to give you the best price possible with 20% OFF coupons towards any Hi-Rez Design Visual FX products in our web store for this weekend!

If you purchase any product from our Visual / Video FX DVD+HD category, use coupon code: hirez20dvd at checkout to save 20% OFF your purchase.

http://www.monsterguts.com/store/home.php?cat=255

If you purchase any product from the VFX Digital Downloads category, use coupon code: hirez20digital at checkout to save 20% OFF your purchase.

http://www.monsterguts.com/store/home.php?cat=279

Now you can add the BEST Special Visual FX in the Halloween / Haunt industry to your very own haunt at 20% OFF!!!

Sale ends July 26th at midnight and supplies are limited!

Visit: www.monsterguts.com - NOW!

Don't be scared ... Build something!


----------

